# Wait! You mean it's over? No one told Me!



## needshave (Oct 27, 2020)

Just so you know, I'm a acknowledged gym rat, Every night of every day I went to a gym, about 5 miles from my house. It's a national chain and very popular. I have not been there since the gyms were closed in Ohio due to Covid 19.

Today I had to fill the truck up with fuel and the filling station is located across the road from my gym. The parking lot of the gym was packed. I could not help but wonder if all those people were at the gym or was it just something else going on. So I drove over to see. Dawning my pull over mask, I walked up to the gym, which I'm a member, and looked through the windows...it was packed. There had to be 30-40 people in there working out. The building has a lot of sidewalk frontage with large windows and I could see the dead weights, the treadmills, elliptical machines, stair steppers easily. Almost every station was being used and all the machines were packed together tightly next to each other within 12"as they always have been, the ceiling fans were running at high speed, there were people stretching on the floor mats, it was all just as I remember, including the fact that most every person there DID NOT HAVE A MASK on. Not even the grocery store style, where they have a mask on their chin, not their nose and mouth. But how could that be? Certainly someone would have told me that the virus is over, its gone! Haven't heard a word, so I checked the news feed on line and according to this article the Corona virus is spiking in Ohio and in the states.
Could it be they have found A magical mystery cure to prevent the virus from being spread as long as your working out or is it that people just don't care and have taken the attitude if its going to happen....its going to happen? I just went home to my sterile home gym.
Do you see this, I'm not wearing a mask, I don't care attitude? How so?


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 27, 2020)

What national gym do you go too?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 27, 2020)

That would be my last time going if that’s what I saw.


----------



## jujube (Oct 27, 2020)

I can't think of a worst place to be without a mask than a packed gym.  Everyone breathing hard, sweat flying, lots and lots of touching of equipment.


----------



## needshave (Oct 27, 2020)

Certainly many try to be responsible and wipe down the equipment but I guess Im just too concerned to try it. Typically I'm not very lucky. 

I have seen much the same in many big box stores, where a sign identifies it is mandatory to wear a mask to enter, yet they do not. Then you have to use a cart, and just how good of a job can I do in wiping the cart down? It may be just me, but for me its a risk.


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2020)

I suspended my membership at LA Fitness, but went along to my neighbor’s gym one morning. No one in the gym had a mask on there either, so I told my neighbor that I would wait for him outside. And, I did.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2020)

jujube said:


> I can't think of a worst place to be without a mask than a packed gym.  Everyone breathing hard, sweat flying, lots and lots of touching of equipment.


Touching equipment does not spread any virus.  Touching equipment that has the virus on it, then touching your face can spread it.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 27, 2020)

I belong to a program called Silver Sneakers, connected to the Medicare plans. I can go to a huge gym associated with a health plan PT & cardiac and pulmonary rehab programs. At this time they have determined how many are allowed in their open hours ( when they are not doing the cardio or pulmonary rehabs) and each month we sign up for our preferred session time. Often get on wait list. But they have done a fantastic job of checking, masking, and distancing.
They eliminated their basketball/pickle ball and spread the equipment out over a huge area, each thing easily 8-10 feet apart,  get quizzed on symptoms and temp checked going in, must wear GOOD masks, not bandannas etc. Have sanitizer, wipes and disinfectant available. People friendly to one another at distance. Lucky if I get to go 2x week.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Touching equipment does not spread any virus.  Touching equipment that has the virus on it, then touching your face can spread it.


Breathing hard spreads it, breathing hard in an enclosed space really spreads, these actions can lead to not breathing


----------



## Jules (Oct 27, 2020)

Well @needshave I wouldn’t be at your gym either.  After over a dozen years, I quit my gym.  Just as this was starting I’d watch from the upper level and though everyone was supposed to be wiping down equipment, it wasn’t happening.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2020)

This is what I have to say....


----------



## Chet (Oct 27, 2020)

In tight quarters you are inhaling what your neighbor just exhaled. Those spin rooms are the worst...packed close together and puffing like hell.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 27, 2020)

needshave said:


> ...most every person there DID NOT HAVE A MASK on. Not even the grocery store style, where they have a mask on their chin, not their nose and mouth. But how could that be? Certainly someone would have told me that the virus is over, its gone! Haven't heard a word, so I checked the news feed on line and according to this article the Corona virus is spiking in Ohio and in the states.
> Could it be they have found A magical mystery cure to prevent the virus from being spread as long as your working out or is it that people just don't care and have taken the attitude if its going to happen....its going to happen? I just went home to my sterile home gym.
> Do you see this, I'm not wearing a mask, I don't care attitude? How so?



Here in Calif. the governor administers the public Covid 19 response, and has not opened up the risky sectors of business(like fitness centers) yet; with cooler weather setting in(flu season) it's doubtful that those businesses will open again before April.    Some of the local authorities are unhappy, and aren't concerned about public safety as much they are of the local economy.   But, the state is maintaining control and not allowing irresponsible, short sighted local politician's any latitude.    Thank God.

Edit: yea, I'm a gym rat too, we started our own fitness business, we film fitness videos 4 hours a day/4 days a week in a venue we rent that is closed to the public.   we're not [yet] "rolling-in-dough" but we're getting some great workouts!


----------



## needshave (Oct 27, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Here in Calif. the governor administers the public Covid 19 response, and has not opened up the risky sectors of business(like fitness centers) yet; with cooler weather setting in(flu season) it's doubtful that those businesses will open again before April.    Some of the local authorities are unhappy, and aren't concerned about public safety as much they are of the local economy.   But, the state is maintaining control and not allowing irresponsible, short sighted local politician's any latitude.    Thank God.
> 
> Edit: yea, I'm a gym rat too, we started our own fitness business, we film fitness videos 4 hours a day/4 days a week in a venue we rent that is closed to the public.   we're not [yet] "rolling-in-dough" but we're getting some great workouts!


Nathan, Good for you. That's a great idea. I hope it does well for you. (The fitness video's I'm referencing here, I know the physical work out is. As one gym rat talks to another)
 I wish more would provide the constraints the Calif. Governor is enforcing. One of my work out buddies stopped by and I was asking if he was still at the gym working out. He said he was and I said do you have a mask on? His response, Well no, were all healthy people thats the reason were there....  Sigh...


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 27, 2020)

needshave said:


> Just so you know, I'm a acknowledged gym rat, Every night of every day I went to a gym, about 5 miles from my house. It's a national chain and very popular. I have not been there since the gyms were closed in Ohio due to Covid 19.
> 
> Today I had to fill the truck up with fuel and the filling station is located across the road from my gym. The parking lot of the gym was packed. I could not help but wonder if all those people were at the gym or was it just something else going on. So I drove over to see. Dawning my pull over mask, I walked up to the gym, which I'm a member, and looked through the windows...it was packed. There had to be 30-40 people in there working out. The building has a lot of sidewalk frontage with large windows and I could see the dead weights, the treadmills, elliptical machines, stair steppers easily. Almost every station was being used and all the machines were packed together tightly next to each other within 12"as they always have been, the ceiling fans were running at high speed, there were people stretching on the floor mats, it was all just as I remember, including the fact that most every person there DID NOT HAVE A MASK on. Not even the grocery store style, where they have a mask on their chin, not their nose and mouth. But how could that be? Certainly someone would have told me that the virus is over, its gone! Haven't heard a word, so I checked the news feed on line and according to this article the Corona virus is spiking in Ohio and in the states.
> Could it be they have found A magical mystery cure to prevent the virus from being spread as long as your working out or is it that people just don't care and have taken the attitude if its going to happen....its going to happen? I just went home to my sterile home gym.
> Do you see this, I'm not wearing a mask, I don't care attitude? How so?


I got a bad feelin this is where our next wave will be comin from. I think many Americans are just fed up. I think they've given up and have resumed normal life. For now. Pretty soon we're probably goin to see a huge surge. I hope not but I doubt we will get by without it. It's temptin to say the hell with it but soon as that happens that's when all hell will break loose.


----------



## needshave (Oct 27, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> I got a bad feelin this is where our next wave will be comin from. I think many Americans are just fed up. I think they've given up and have resumed normal life. For now. Pretty soon we're probably goin to see a huge surge. I hope not but I doubt we will get by without it. It's temptin to say the hell with it but soon as that happens that's when all hell will break loose.


I agree completely. I was working in the carriage house today with the radio on and the broadcaster was talking about people getting ready for the next wave and are hoarding supplies. They are already announcing short to no supply of some goods.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 27, 2020)

I've noticed some things they've been out of round here as well. If they shut us down again many won't survive. If they don't many still won't survive.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 27, 2020)

They're not doin enough to keep people safe. And everyone's hollerin like babies over a little mask. People are turnin into monsters.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 27, 2020)

It is dangerous to exercise in a mask unless you have one specifically designed for such things...and they are dashed expensive.i discovered this right at the start.Easily Googled.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 28, 2020)

needshave said:


> Just so you know, I'm a acknowledged gym rat, Every night of every day I went to a gym, about 5 miles from my house. It's a national chain and very popular. I have not been there since the gyms were closed in Ohio due to Covid 19.
> 
> Today I had to fill the truck up with fuel and the filling station is located across the road from my gym. The parking lot of the gym was packed. I could not help but wonder if all those people were at the gym or was it just something else going on. So I drove over to see. Dawning my pull over mask, I walked up to the gym, which I'm a member, and looked through the windows...it was packed. There had to be 30-40 people in there working out. The building has a lot of sidewalk frontage with large windows and I could see the dead weights, the treadmills, elliptical machines, stair steppers easily. Almost every station was being used and all the machines were packed together tightly next to each other within 12"as they always have been, the ceiling fans were running at high speed, there were people stretching on the floor mats, it was all just as I remember, including the fact that most every person there DID NOT HAVE A MASK on. Not even the grocery store style, where they have a mask on their chin, not their nose and mouth. But how could that be? Certainly someone would have told me that the virus is over, its gone! Haven't heard a word, so I checked the news feed on line and according to this article the Corona virus is spiking in Ohio and in the states.
> Could it be they have found A magical mystery cure to prevent the virus from being spread as long as your working out or is it that people just don't care and have taken the attitude if its going to happen....its going to happen? I just went home to my sterile home gym.
> Do you see this, I'm not wearing a mask, I don't care attitude? How so?


Yep! Same here. I went to Planet Fitness several times a week before Covid. They are now reopened and you would think that all is normal. Most gyms are germ-breeders under the best of circumstances. I used to watch, mostly men, sorry to say guys, not wiping down the equipment as required after using it. I would wipe before and after because they didn't.  Needless to say, I haven't returned since the reopening. 
I just heard from our Senior Center that activities are resuming mid November. I teach dance there and I am back on the schedule. I am not happy about this. Cases are soaring in NC. Now I am supposed to talk, dance and sweat with a class of other dancers? Everyone is so happy about going back. I am not.


----------



## needshave (Oct 28, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Yep! Same here. I went to Planet Fitness several times a week before Covid. They are now reopened and you would think that all is normal. Most gyms are germ-breeders under the best of circumstances. I used to watch, mostly men, sorry to say guys, not wiping down the equipment as required after using it. I would wipe before and after because they didn't.  Needless to say, I haven't returned since the reopening.
> I just heard from our Senior Center that activities are resuming mid November. I teach dance there and I am back on the schedule. I am not happy about this. Cases are soaring in NC. Now I am supposed to talk, dance and sweat with a class of other dancers? Everyone is so happy about going back. I am not.


I share in your concerns. Our senior center is doing the same thing. The social area, including the area where the pool tables are located is closed, but the gym and exercise areas will be open. I have trouble following that logic.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 28, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> What national gym do you go too?


Sounds like Planet Fitness


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 28, 2020)

Wiping down the machines is more for show than anything, at least as the virus is concerned. What's even in those spray bottles? Even  a good disinfectant needs to remain wet on the surface of the equipment for 3 minutes to kill a virus. I'll all but guarantee that's not happening . I'm way more concerned about breathing the air and that's why I haven't returned.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 28, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> They're not doin enough to keep people safe. And everyone's hollerin like babies over a little mask. People are turnin into monsters.



Not everyone is terrorized by this virus.  Who are "They" ?  Are you talking about the government?  The government is not doing enough to keep people safe?  What do you want them to do?  Come padlock everyone's house so no one can get out?  Put people in prison for not wearing masks?  Close every business under the sun?  Put glass bubbles on everyone and make it mandatory to wear them?

Talk about hollerin like babies!  Yes, some people don't like wearing masks.  People ARE getting fed up with punitive measures with no end in sight.  How much of the economy do you want to wreck before you feel "safe" enough?

Right now, there is choice on where you can go, and what you can still do.  If you see people not wearing masks, and this scares you, don't go there.  I can see it coming that we have no choice at all on how we behave, what we can wear, where we can go.  All because of a virus.

That scares me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Not everyone is terrorized by this virus.  Who are "They" ?  Are you talking about the government?  The government is not doing enough to keep people safe?  What do you want them to do?  Come padlock everyone's house so no one can get out?  Put people in prison for not wearing masks?  Close every business under the sun?  Put glass bubbles on everyone and make it mandatory to wear them?
> 
> Talk about hollerin like babies!  Yes, some people don't like wearing masks.  People ARE getting fed up with punitive measures with no end in sight.  How much of the economy do you want to wreck before you feel "safe" enough?
> 
> ...


Not many people are terrified by the virus, I am not.  But people are worried about non compliant virus carrying people.  Maybe, if we could tag the non mask wearing virus carrying people then the non virus carrying mask wearing people could avoid them, and not worry.

You know, like stolen bank money, spray the people with the virus orange, a familiar color for danger.  Like the somewhat orange colored person who has access to the nuclear codes which does terrify me.  Plus the non mask wearers, who dont believe in the virus, should be required to care for the sick and dying.  Since they are so sure they will be fine.

In the USA fines for not wearing  masks will work.  Start off with 500, then double it, double it again, and on and on.  You must pay for the right not to wear a mask, and pay a lot.

Non mask wearing people DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT to endanger my health or the health of my disabled children, grandchildren, or great grandchildren.  IMO.  @Uptosnuff.  Non mask working people (except for medical reasons) are selfish critters, self absorbed, and an endangered species-like the dinosaurs.  Is ice dangerous?  Hmm.


----------



## gennie (Oct 28, 2020)

Gone, huh?  Apparently no one told the virus it was gone here in FL. Last two days have each seen additional 4,100+ new cases.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 28, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Not everyone is terrorized by this virus.  Who are "They" ?  Are you talking about the government?  The government is not doing enough to keep people safe?  What do you want them to do?  Come padlock everyone's house so no one can get out?  Put people in prison for not wearing masks?  Close every business under the sun?  Put glass bubbles on everyone and make it mandatory to wear them?
> 
> Talk about hollerin like babies!  Yes, some people don't like wearing masks.  People ARE getting fed up with punitive measures with no end in sight.  How much of the economy do you want to wreck before you feel "safe" enough?
> 
> ...


I don't recall saying anything about wrecking any economy so I myself could feel safe. This isn't just about me so there's no need to get all wound up. And it's the ones that are runnin around actin like everything's fine that are spreadin this. I completely understand that the general public is fed up with living like this. If you want to go out without a mask and risk dyin go ahead. But don't expect me or others like me to be agreeable to it. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Not many people are terrified by the virus, I am not.  But people are worried about non compliant virus carrying people.  Maybe, if we could tag the non mask wearing virus carrying people then the non virus carrying mask wearing people could avoid them, and not worry.
> 
> You know, like stolen bank money, spray the people with the virus orange, a familiar color for danger.  Like the somewhat orange colored person who has access to the nuclear codes which does terrify me.  Plus the non mask wearers, who dont believe in the virus, should be required to care for the sick and dying.  Since they are so sure they will be fine.
> 
> ...


The fines aren't nearly high enough. I think if it affected people's pockets a little more they would mask up.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 28, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Not everyone is terrorized by this virus.  Who are "They" ?  Are you talking about the government?  The government is not doing enough to keep people safe?  What do you want them to do?  Come padlock everyone's house so no one can get out?  Put people in prison for not wearing masks?  Close every business under the sun?  Put glass bubbles on everyone and make it mandatory to wear them?
> 
> Talk about hollerin like babies!  Yes, some people don't like wearing masks.  People ARE getting fed up with punitive measures with no end in sight.  How much of the economy do you want to wreck before you feel "safe" enough?
> 
> ...


And that's another thing, why should some of us have to give up the right to go somewhere so others can run around freely without masks? How do you see that as fair? That's the same thing as making us stay padlocked in our homes. We're supposed to do that for you? Because you can't handle walkin around with a little material over your craw? You have to look at both sides of this before you get all judgmental with people.


----------



## needshave (Oct 28, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Yep! Same here. I went to Planet Fitness several times a week before Covid. They are now reopened and you would think that all is normal. Most gyms are germ-breeders under the best of circumstances. I used to watch, mostly men, sorry to say guys, not wiping down the equipment as required after using it. I would wipe before and after because they didn't.  Needless to say, I haven't returned since the reopening.
> I just heard from our Senior Center that activities are resuming mid November. I teach dance there and I am back on the schedule. I am not happy about this. Cases are soaring in NC. Now I am supposed to talk, dance and sweat with a class of other dancers? Everyone is so happy about going back. I am not.


Linda,

I had to write you. If you recall, I told you of our senior center opening the gym, aerobics floor and exercise area, much like what your center is doing. I talked with an employee of that same senior center today and was told the center is now closed again. A member was found to have contracted Covid 19 and exposed the building, employees and quest  to the virus. Not good news, but I thought I would share since we discussed the subject.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 29, 2020)

needshave said:


> Linda,
> 
> I had to write you. If you recall, I told you of our senior center opening the gym, aerobics floor and exercise area, much like what your center is doing. I talked with an employee of that same senior center today and was told the center is now closed again. A member was found to have contracted Covid 19 and exposed the building, employees and quest  to the virus. Not good news, but I thought I would share since we discussed the subject.


Yikes! One senior center was doing outside activities and found that someone had Covid. They stopped for 2 weeks now have resumed outdoors but will open indoors in November also. I think we are rushing it for seniors but I guess everyone will make that decision for themselves based on their health.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 29, 2020)

needshave said:


> I share in your concerns. Our senior center is doing the same thing. The social area, including the area where the pool tables are located is closed, but the gym and exercise areas will be open. I have trouble following that logic.


Me, too.


----------

